# getting crickets into a cricket keeper?



## goose221 (May 6, 2007)

How do you get the crickets from a tub into a Kricket Keeper- (The large container that you can buy.)? 

do you just tip the tub on its head inside?

:lol2: this probably shouldnt be so hard, im just a pleb. Thanks!


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

yep just tip them in and then when the crickets are gone get rid of that sawdust as it will be smelly


----------



## goose221 (May 6, 2007)

thank you very much!


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

also you dont need the egg carton, as this is the hole point of the cricket keeper, to make them go up the slots and they wont if there is an egg carton


----------



## goose221 (May 6, 2007)

Champion! i appreciate this wisdom


----------



## jilly40 (Jun 10, 2008)

i put my cricket keeper in the sink then any escapies! dont do a runner! also any sawdust is easiley scooped up


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

i do mine over the bath pick the egg carten up with tweezers and shake em off into the keeper the tip the box with the rest in and they jump out 

( i do it over the bath so if any escape i can catch em no prob as they freek the hell out of me lol)


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

I just shake them in, but half the time i seem to get them everywhere


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

put the crickets in the fridge for 5 minutes and it slows them down and stops them running away, transfer them over straight away then they warm back up again and go back to normal


----------



## jilly40 (Jun 10, 2008)

will try the fridge does it stop them jumping when there cold? im not very keen on them n wear rubber gloves now after 1bit me! what a wimp i know lol


----------

